# posthole borer



## johna1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am looking to build a posthole borer, hydraulic, has anybody built one. I was looking at attaching it to the FEL and using the 4 in one hydraulic ram hoses to power it .Would anybody know what size hydraulic motor it would need.
johna


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..johna1.. I am not sure but i bet someone will be able to help with your question..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I gotta tell you.... It'd be a lot cheaper to just buy a used 3 point auger! Unless you are doing this for the challenge. If that's the case, then we want pictures!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum johna1, looking at the prices for 3pt augers I can understand why you are looking at building your own hydraulic one, though to get a decent result i think you would have to be looking at about a grand for a hyd motor.
I have been doing some research myself on the subject, I can get a second hand 3 point auger (PTO driven) for under $1000.00 

I am still looking and am in the market for anything reasonble at about $500.00.

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## johna1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Second hand 3pl borers are as rare as hens teeth.and new ones are pretty exy.I did see a picture of one attached to the side of the bucket it was a good idea you can put downward presure on the borer and can reverse it when it gets stuck.Just need to work out the motor size.maybe compair it with a bobcat one.
johna


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I wil tell you what distresses me, when you see old functional machinery and attachments sitting rotting in peoples paddocks which they obviously do not use and they will not sell it or they want far too much for it.

I say, let it go to a good home where it will be lovingly cared for and used to help someone out.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

G'day Guy's,
I've repaired a couple of those 3 point linkage ones and personally if some one offered me one I wouldn't take it. When we trialled out the repairs I did the problem was still there where one was digging a hole when a rock gets in the way the whole unit bolts sideways and puts a heap of stress on the 3 point linkage.

One of these days I'll design up and make my own roughly based on the 'proline' version. Still 3 point linkage based but with 2 firm feet to place on the ground for firm upright seating. Then a right angle drive driving a keyed shaft. A clutch bearing sitting ontop of the keyed shaft will be hooked to a acme thread for down and up travel.

Using one of this kind one can maneuver the hole pretty close everytime and have full control over the digging. After using a 40 year old proline my neighbour has if I was ever to make on it would be of that nature.

Regards Bryan


----------



## johna1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can understand why you liked the proline.When i used to work in Darwin we had one to erect power poles and them things can bore down to china.Hydraulic though.
john


----------



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am currently restoring my L245DT with modifications to the BL4520 backhoe.
When finished, hopefully soon, I am going to modify my post hole digger (from tractor supply for $450) to attach to the dippers stick either by removing the bucket or at the new thumb attachment point. I also picked up a used hydraulic motor and will adapt it to power the gearbox on the post hole digger. One of the biggest problems I have with it is when it grabs a rock or shale and screws into the ground and will not pull out. My PTO has no reverse so out with the large pipe wrench to reverse the auger. With a hydraulic motor I can reverse the auger and back out the bit. Also using the boom and dipper stick think of the reach, radius, angles and the ability to push and pull it out...
My new dipper stick and boom are almost double the length of the original ones and I built them. (more details on that later)
I have run an extra set of lines to the end to run the thumb and added quick couplings so as to remove it and use other attachments. Controls are electric solenoids as the space was limited for mechanical controls.
hopefully all will be finished in 3 to 4 weeks.
Many picture to show as the whole story as to why I even did all this work.
Have a great day guys.
Off to firehouse to clean trucks for 911 memorial Bike Run today at 11am from Tramontin Harley Davidson in Hope NJ...Bye:usa::usa::usa:


----------

